# PC geht immer an aus an aus.......



## Ibot_11 (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe zurrzeit folgendes Problem:
Er startet oftmal garnicht und geht ca im sekundentakt an/aus
Ab und zu schaft man es das er hoch fährt allerdings schaltet er sich nach ein paar minuten wieder ab und schaltet sich dann nur noch an/aus
Beim einschalten des PCs höhrt man immer ein klicken, allerdings war dies schon immer so.

Probiert habe ich bis jetzt:
Stromkabel gewechselt
direkt an der Stekdose angesteckt falls meine Steckerleiste spinnt

PC Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: I7 7700k (läuft im boost modus vom Mainboard)
GPU: 1080 Ti Hall of Fame von KFA2
Netzteil: 700 Watt be quiet | Straight  Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-2400 Dual Kit
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5
HDD: Alte HDD die ich noch da hatte
CPU Kühlung: ELK Alpenföhn
Gehäuse: be quiet Silent Base 800 schwarz/orange

PC am 28.September 2017 gekauft
(alles bei mindfactory gekauft)

LG Ibot


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juni 2018)

Ich würde das Netzteil austauschen. Ja, es ist ein gutes Netzteil (auch wenn 500W gereicht hätten), aber vllt hat das ja einen weg.

Ansonsten kannst du noch eine andere Steckdose testen, also eine, die auf einer anderen Sicherung liegt...


----------



## Ibot_11 (12. Juni 2018)

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das es das Netzteil ist, weil wenn dies ein "Aussetzer" hätte würde der PC aus bleiben und doch nicht wieder an gehen?
Ist ja so gesehen das gleiche wie wenn ich einfach kurz den Strom abschalte und  wieder an mache. Da bleibt der PC ja dann auch aus.
Und auch die RGB leiste die am Mainboard angeschlossen ist geht aus also ist in diesem "Aussetzer" ja auch der Strom vom Mainboard komplett weg.
Wie gesagt ist das in dem Moment ja dann nichts anderes wie wenn ich einfach den Strom weg nehm und sofort wieder an mache.

Zudem frage ich mich ob dieses "klicken" vom Mainboard kommt oder vom Netzteil, eigentlich ja vom Mainboard da es erst kommt wenn ich den PC anschalte und nicht wenn ich nur Strom drauf gebe.

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich wenn ich das Netzteil über mindfactory einschick.(habe natürlich noch Garantie)
Dauert das eher Tage? Wochen? oder gar Monate?

Das mit der Steckdose vermute ich eher weniger, weil ich zuvor das ganze auf einer Steckerleiste mit ein paar andere Sachen hatte und da nur der PC Probleme hatte.
Auch im Test mit nur PC und Bildschirm hat nur der PC gesponnen und der Bildschirm nicht.

Gestern Abend lief der PC noch einwandfrei und erst heute Mittag wo ich in heute das erste mal an gemacht habe kam das Problem.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juni 2018)

Vllt mal die Null-Methode durchgehen: Schwarzer Bildschirm/ Rechner bootet nicht/ Null-Methode | ComputerBase Forum Du hast ja ne iGPU, die du nutzen kannst. Hast du dann auch die Probleme?

Falls es doch das Netzteil sein sollte: Reklamationsabwicklung von be quiet! Du bist noch im 1. Jahr --> Express-Austausch über BeQuiet


----------

